# Tuscan Red



## Nick Jr (Jan 2, 2008)

I found there seems to be two different versions of Tuscan Red. My first indication was the difference of the Floquil colors with the same inventory number but produced years apart, both still sealed. I have some older USAT cars, F3's and Aristocradft cars. I ordered some parts from USAT in Tuscan and they came looking more red, the older color appears to have more brown in it. True Color advertises their Tuscan Red as Post 1948. I called and spoke to a gentleman who was familiar and we came to the conclusion that I would order a bottle of brown to tone down the Tuscan Red to more match the Pre 1948 and original color used by the manufacturers. we'll see. If anyone has more info on the difference in colors/dates please post. Thank You
Pic of older USAT Tuscan on left, new USAT Tuscan on right. And the two Floquil bottles.


----------



## trainmanfw&sw (Nov 4, 2020)

Being a modeler first and building and painting models I can tell you if you are going to look for a perfect match then I would say, good luck on that. First let me say that everyone Tuscan Red is not going to be the same, that goes for railroads in general as well as models made by manufactures. From from past experiences I can tell you that Floquil's colors are not the same as ScaleCoat's colors, as well as everyone's else's colors, there is going to be a different and sometime it greater then you would think. I've been painting with an airbrush for 25 plus years and during that time I have learned to mix colors and match color pretty good, one thing to remember is on railroad cars, etc. colors fade quickly and no two cars are alike. I can tell you that a model railroad with cars that all match in color looks a little bit toy like, or new out of the box. My painting techniques have changed quite a bit since I mainly just model in G Scale these days, I have mainly gone to the Rust-Oleum X2 spray cams and I have found that many colors that pretty well match railroad colors are available. When shopping you may have to checkout Home Depot, Lowes, Kmart, Hobby Lobby, etc., as many stores carry different colors from the same manufactures. I will say here that painting models with the larger spray cans takes practice and paint does come out of the can very quickly and light coats are a must, but with experience it can be mastered. Most of my models are finished coated with Testors Dull Coat to give that natural look, I get mine at Hobby Lobby, or Hobby Shops, over over the Rust-Oleum X2 just fine with no problems. 

trainman


----------



## armorsmith (Jun 1, 2008)

Let me add a bit more to the confusion on paint colors. From my employment history, I worked for a company that had a custom color for our products. We went to company 'XYZ' and had them generate a product number for out paint, which defined the exact mix of the color. We delivered a project to the field and during installation the contractor asked us to provide a quantity of 'touch up' paint. We ordered and shipped based on the product number from the manufacturer. The difference in color was visible from a long distance away.

Pressuring the manufacturer what we found out is that ALL PAINT COLORS start out with Titanium White. The quality of the Titanium will affect the final color, as the color is a result of other additives being added to and reacting with the white. What we were advised by the manufacturer "If you want guaranteed color match, be certain to purchase sufficient paint from the same manufacturing lot". 

Unless you are trying to match a repair, I agree with Trainman ... color variation adds to the prototypical representation we are all trying to obtain.


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

Nick,
I had the same problem over the years with Floquil batches not being 'quite the same'.
In fact I finally called the factory and supposedly spoke to someone in charge.
I expected them to mix their colours with x% of this pigment, and y% of that pigment etc., but was told that they just add this and that until it kind of matched a sample that they had!
Not sure if that was true, but what I was told.
Anyway, as Trainman said about the real thing, colours fade and also we don't all see colours the same, so find something that looks right and go with that.
When I was painting my Canadian Pacific coaches in CP Tuscan with Scalecoat, I was amazed how different some pots of paint were, but as the real thing was notorious to change colour within months of being painted, it didn't bother me!
When painting a set of Pennsy cars I just mixed all the Floquil paints together so at least the complete train would be the same colour.
Good luck,
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## Nick Jr (Jan 2, 2008)

Trainman, thank you. I just thought that that Floquil would be closer from batch to batch, doesn't seem so. I also have used the Rust O Leum 2X, on my McKeen's and do like it but nothing even close to the Tuscan. I was once pretty good with an Air Brush, but do need to practice as I haven't used it in 10+ years. 
Amorsmith: interesting tutorial about paints and the make up of them. The USAT and Aristocraft cars are almost identical in color, possibly from the same mixer, possibly made in the same factory in China. 
David, that is pretty much what I am going to do with the True Color. Ordered their version of Tuscan with a brown to darken it down to be close to the cars I have. I don't mind a little difference, just don't want the locomotive to stand out glaringly.


----------



## trainmanfw&sw (Nov 4, 2020)

So here is the problem, what color is tuscan red - Bing images which one works for you.

trainman


----------



## Nick Jr (Jan 2, 2008)

Trainman, WoW, didn't know there were that many variations of Tuscan, guess I live a sheltered life. Allowing for differences in computer coding of the color and the poor quality of the old camera I have thought it would be best to take pic of the cars next to what I considered the closest to what I am looking for, the very dark one, lower left. Would appreciate other opinions also as my eyes will be 75 next month. 
First is USAT Mail car and Second is Aristocraft Mail car.


----------



## bobrstrong (Mar 25, 2013)

trainmanfw&sw said:


> Being a modeler first and building and painting models I can tell you if you are going to look for a perfect match then I would say, good luck on that. First let me say that everyone Tuscan Red is not going to be the same, that goes for railroads in general as well as models made by manufactures. From from past experiences I can tell you that Floquil's colors are not the same as ScaleCoat's colors, as well as everyone's else's colors, there is going to be a different and sometime it greater then you would think. I've been painting with an airbrush for 25 plus years and during that time I have learned to mix colors and match color pretty good, one thing to remember is on railroad cars, etc. colors fade quickly and no two cars are alike. I can tell you that a model railroad with cars that all match in color looks a little bit toy like, or new out of the box. My painting techniques have changed quite a bit since I mainly just model in G Scale these days, I have mainly gone to the Rust-Oleum X2 spray cams and I have found that many colors that pretty well match railroad colors are available. When shopping you may have to checkout Home Depot, Lowes, Kmart, Hobby Lobby, etc., as many stores carry different colors from the same manufactures. I will say here that painting models with the larger spray cans takes practice and paint does come out of the can very quickly and light coats are a must, but with experience it can be mastered. Most of my models are finished coated with Testors Dull Coat to give that natural look, I get mine at Hobby Lobby, or Hobby Shops, over over the Rust-Oleum X2 just fine with no problems.
> 
> trainman
> View attachment 60808
> View attachment 60809


Hey Trainman, where did you get those nice Frisco decals. What scale are they 1:29, 1:32 ?


----------



## Nick Jr (Jan 2, 2008)

Bob, don't know where Trainman gets his from, but I always get mine from Stan Cedarleaf. Great product at a reasonable price.


----------



## Nick Jr (Jan 2, 2008)

The Tru Color paint was delivered today. it is almost spot on to what I am looking for. Bottles are labeled TCP276-2. PRR1948 Pass Car Tusc. Came in milky plastic bottles so pic wouldn't do justice to it. Primed a test strip, will spray after 24 hours and then determine if I need a drop or two of the brown.


----------

